# HEADTUBE height



## Gall (Feb 6, 2004)

Someone anyone please tell me the headtube height on the 50 cm Motobecane Immortal Spirit Full Carbon Frame. 

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## Gall (Feb 6, 2004)

WOW... no answers! 

About a year ago I attempted to find out this information. Back then I contacted the company and had some email exchanges with some people but never found out the measurement. 

I forgot about it and moved on. 

Now current date and time.... I just cant get over the price on the bike. My friends have them but in different/ larger sizes.

If nobody knows the height could someone please direct me to where I might find the height. 

Thanks so much!

Scott


----------

